# [imprimante] Plus possible d'imprimer (partiellement résolu)

## Fenril

Salut à toute la communauté,

J'ai un souci qui m'agace bien : je ne peux plus imprimer, l'impression ne se lance pas, ni même l'impression de page de test. Je possède une HP Deskjet 5550. Sur la page de CUPS, j'ai le message suivant :

"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed"

Voici mon /var/log/cups_error_log :

```
I [11/Oct/2010:20:16:54 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4620)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:16:59 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4621)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:16:59 +0200] Cancel-Job: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:06 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4622)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:06 +0200] [Job 62] Canceled by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:08 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4623)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:09 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4624)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:09 +0200] [Job 63] Canceled by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:11 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4625)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:15 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4626)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:17:15 +0200] Pause-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:15 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4627)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:17:15 +0200] Pause-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:15 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:15 +0200] Printer "Deskjet_5550" stopped by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:18 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4628)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:19 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4629)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:17:19 +0200] Resume-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:19 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:19 +0200] Printer "Deskjet_5550" started by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:17:21 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4630)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:27 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4680)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4717)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] Adding start banner page "none".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] Adding end banner page "none".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] File of type application/postscript queued by "anonymous".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] Queued on "Deskjet_5550" by "anonymous".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4718)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 4719)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups (PID 4720)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:34 +0200] [Job 64] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 4721)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:19:35 +0200] PID 4720 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups) stopped with status 1!

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:35 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [11/Oct/2010:20:19:35 +0200] PID 4719 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:35 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [11/Oct/2010:20:19:35 +0200] [Job 64] Job stopped due to filter errors.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:37 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4726)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:45 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4738)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:48 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4739)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:48 +0200] [Job 64] Canceled by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:19:50 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4740)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:01 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-driverd" (pid=4742)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:08 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=4744)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:09 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4745)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:11 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4746)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:20:11 +0200] Pause-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:11 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:11 +0200] Printer "Deskjet_5550" stopped by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:12 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4747)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:14 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4748)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:20:14 +0200] Resume-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:14 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:14 +0200] Printer "Deskjet_5550" started by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:16 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4749)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:26 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-driverd" (pid=4752)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:55 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4755)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:56 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4756)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:20:56 +0200] CUPS-Delete-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:56 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4757)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:20:56 +0200] CUPS-Delete-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:57 +0200] Printer "Deskjet_5550" deleted by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:20:57 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:21:01 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-driverd" (pid=4759)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:21:02 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4761)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:21:02 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4762)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:34 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-driverd" (pid=19930)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Remote access is disabled.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 38 filters...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 on fd 3...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 6...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 7...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Resuming new connection processing...

E [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Setting Deskjet_5550 device-uri to "hp:/usb/deskjet_5550?serial=MY27K1J30N2L" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Setting Deskjet_5550 printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:49 +0200] Setting Deskjet_5550 printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:50 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:50 +0200] New printer "Deskjet_5550" added by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job ???] Request file type is application/postscript.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Adding start banner page "none".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Adding end banner page "none".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] File of type application/postscript queued by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Queued on "Deskjet_5550" by "root".

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19938)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 19939)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups (PID 19940)

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 19941)

E [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] PID 19939 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] PID 19940 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups) stopped with status 1!

I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] [Job 65] Job stopped due to filter errors.

I [11/Oct/2010:20:26:06 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19946)

```

Parfois le message change (parfois c'est hpcups qui foire). J'ai tout tenté, j'ai réinstallé hplip, cups et ghostscript-gpl (le paquet contenant pstoraster). J'ai parcouru le bugzilla et pas de solution qui marche. J'aurai alors besoin d'aider pour régler le problème.Last edited by Fenril on Tue Oct 12, 2010 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

```
I [11/Oct/2010:20:25:54 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more. 
```

T'as essayé ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Fenril

J'ai bien vu le message mais euh... Je ne sais pas comment mettre le debug level...  :Embarassed: 

Edit : c'est bon, c'est dans cups.conf, je vais voir...

----------

## Fenril

Bon, je comprend mieux pourquoi il y a des levels de debug...

Je met ça dans un pastebin : http://pastebin.com/r0hipQdx

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu as fait une mise à jour ?

Tu as quelle version de cups ?

----------

## Fenril

Le problème est apparu probablement lors d'une mise à jour, c'est vrai que c'est derniers temps je n'ai pas eu besoin d'imprimer. Maintenant être certain que cela soit cela...

Alors mes versions sont :

net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2

net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1

----------

## guilc

Visiblement, le problème vient de la à la resterisation :

```
D [11/Oct/2010:21:29:25 +0200] [Job 66] Error: /invalidfont in /findfont

D [11/Oct/2010:21:29:25 +0200] [Job 66] Operand stack:

D [11/Oct/2010:21:29:25 +0200] [Job 66] bigFont   Helvetica-Bold
```

Il ne trouve visiblement pas une fonte.

Essaye peut-être ça : emerge media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

----------

## Delvin

Tu as refais un hp-setup aprés la mise à jour de hplip ?

----------

## Fenril

L'installation des fonts adobe ne règle rien.

Delvin > oui j'ai refait un hp-setup et pareil.

Bon quand j'essaie d'imprimer autre chose qu'une page de test, l'imprimante lance l'impression, et s'arrête dès le début avec toutes les diodes qui clignotent comme dans un sapin de noel. Il faut que j'éteigne et je rallume l'imprimante, elle éjecte le papier en cours et c'est tout.

----------

## Fenril

Bon le problème est à moitié résolu.

En premier lieu il s'agissait bien d'un problème de fonts, guilc tu étais sur la bonne voie, merci  :Wink: 

En fait, il fallait que je réinstalle le paquet media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std, d'après ce qui a été dit ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6409574.html#6409574

C'est gs qui semblait ne pas trouver des fonts. Maintenant, je peux imprimer des pages de test.

Cependant, lorsque j'imprime une image par exemple (avec Gimp), j'ai toujours ce problème de "sapin de noel" et donc pas d'impression possible.

J'ai maintenant cette erreur :

```
/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed
```

----------

## Fenril

Bon, on va dire que c'est résolu mais ce n'est pas tout à fait satisfaisant. En fait mes tentatives d'impression était en qualité maximale dans les options de Gimp, et l'imprimante refusait et se mettait en "sapin de noel". Au niveau normal c'est bon, aucun problème. C'est quand même ennuyeux de ne pas pouvoir imprimer en qualité maximale. Si quelqu'un a une idée sur le problème. Je place le sujet en partiellement résolu tout de même.

----------

## mp342

As tu déjà réussi une impression en qualité maximale avant ?

Ca ressemble a un manque de mémoire au niveau de l'imprimante.

----------

## Fenril

J'arrivais à imprimer en qualité maximale. Au passage je tiens à dire que les HP sont assez chiantes avec les hplip on ne peut pas avoir des réglages fins de l'impressions, il n'y a que des modes d'impressions (normale à qualité photo/maximale). C'est vraiment ennuyeux.

----------

## fb99

Je pense que c'est en fonction de ton imprimante, perso, je peux choisir entre 7 mode général et 12 résolution en j'ai une hp avec hplip, etc .... es-tu sur d'avoir ajouter ton imprimante correctement, si jamais rajoute le use qt à hplip et tu pourras utiliser hptoolbox qui te permet d'utiliser tout ce que tu peux faire directement toi depuis ton imprimante.

As-tu réinstaller les backends (tous).

mes 0.002 cents  :Wink: 

----------

## Fenril

En fait sur la Deskjet 5550 apparemment l'imprimante contrôle quasiment tout automatiquement, elle est capable de détecter le niveau de qualité du papier (une sorte de laser bleue passe en largeur le papier pour en contrôler sa qualité) http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-DeskJet_5550

De là, elle choisi seule les paramètres et peut-être refuse d'imprimer en haute qualité sur un papier bas de gamme. Je tenterai sur un papier de meilleure qualité.

Je tenterai aussi le hp toolbox.

----------

